# Jarrett Jack



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I love that we are winning, so something must be working. However......What exactly does Jack bring to this team again? Why does he seem to get a lot more opportunities than Sergio does? From my perspective Jack really doesn't bring a lot to this team on a consistant basis. 

I also can't stand that he seems to refuse to give the ball to Roy on offense when he is in the game.


----------



## azsun67 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jack is one of the few Blazers who can drive to the hoop and draw a foul on the other team. That is what I see.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

and jack can play better D than sergio... hes bigger/stronger.
thats about it, because as you can see from last nights game, Jack can not run the fast break.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Jack is finally playing the role he should have been playing since the beginning, combo guard. He comes in off the bench and plays point and shooting guard, while scoring, passing the ball, and defending. I'm still not a huge Jack fan, but he's much better in this role. He gives us some outside shooting and he can drive to the hoop. His problem is that he's not a very good finisher. Rudy Fernandez will be a much better combo guard for us when he comes over next season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Jarrett is kind of a Jamal MaGloire of PG's. 

Ok, maybe not that bad, but you know what I mean. He's talented, has good points, but if he's not scoring, he's basically a waste of time. 

He has a role (maybe even on this team) but it doesn't seem as though he always plays it. I know he plays better defense than Sergio, but it's not like he's a lock down defender. 

Sergio isn't necessarily at a spot where he can take over completely as the backup PG (he still has brain farts) but I'm not sure that Jack brings enough total game to justify keeping him past this season.

He doesn't run the offense particularly well, like a SG who is forced to play the point. He telegraphs passes a bit. If he was exclusively the backup SG, he'd do the team a lot more favor, imho.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with Nate, azsun, and blue.

Sergio's FT % is .385. That's pathetic, especially for a PG.

I've been happy with Jack so far this season. He's a leader, plays hard, and cares about one thing - wins.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I agree with Nate, azsun, and blue.
> 
> Sergio's FT % is .385. That's pathetic, especially for a PG.
> 
> I've been happy with Jack so far this season. He's a leader, plays hard, and cares about one thing - wins.


I disagree with this whole heartedly. 

Jack is no leader. He has complained openly about his role, and like I said refuses to get the ball into the hands of the player that helps us the most (Roy). He does play hard, but I do not think he only cares about winning because if he did he would have accepted his role a lot easier.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Jack is no leader. He has complained openly about his role, and like I said refuses to get the ball into the hands of the player that helps us the most (Roy). He does play hard, but I do not think he only cares about winning because if he did he would have accepted his role a lot easier.


He did not complain about his role - he said he was embracing it to help the team win. What he discussed with the coach was that he was not used in a way that maximizes his strength - and Nate agreed. This lead to him carrying the team in the 2nd quarter of the first Utah game and playing well doing what he does - provide an additional slasher so the defense does not need to stop just one player (Roy) from slashing to the basket.

Jack has his ups and downs - but do we really need to rewrite history because you do not like him? Anyway, if he is traded do we need to get back to the Joel is crap threads?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Jack is no leader. He has complained openly about his role


No, Jack went to McMillan to discuss his role... something that Nate has said was vital to Jack becoming a better contributor to the team. 

Jack's attitude isn't perfect, but he does have a singular focus on winning, and while he wasn't crazy about the move (what proud player is happy going to the bench, other than Ben Gordon?), he has adjusted quite well. 

That being said, Jack has his limitations, and in time, he may well be proved irrelevant on this team, with the emergence of Taurean Green and/or Sergio. For now, though, I think the team needs him.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Public Defender said:


> That being said, Jack has his limitations, and in time, he may well be proved irrelevant on this team, with the emergence of Taurean Green and/or Sergio. For now, though, I think the team needs him.


Jack is used as a backup SG now - a role that is not suited for either Green or Sergio - so I suspect that his future with the team is related to the success of Rudy Fernandez and the role he takes. If Rudy emerges as the starting SG with Roy the PG - Jack is still valuable for this team as the white team SG. If Rudy is going to be the white-team's SG - Jack could be moved.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I disagree with this whole heartedly.
> 
> Jack is no leader. *He has complained openly about his role*, and like I said refuses to get the ball into the hands of the player that helps us the most (Roy). He does play hard, but I do not think he only cares about winning because if he did he would have accepted his role a lot easier.





andalusian said:


> Jack is used as a backup SG now - a role that is not suited for either Green or Sergio - so I suspect that his future with the team is related to the success of Rudy Fernandez and the role he takes. If Rudy emerges as the starting SG with Roy the PG - Jack is still valuable for this team as the white team SG. If Rudy is going to be the white-team's SG - Jack could be moved.





Public Defender said:


> No, Jack went to McMillan to discuss his role... something that Nate has said was vital to Jack becoming a better contributor to the team.
> 
> Jack's attitude isn't perfect, but he does have a singular focus on winning, and while he wasn't crazy about the move (what proud player is happy going to the bench, other than Ben Gordon?), he has adjusted quite well.
> 
> That being said, Jack has his limitations, and in time, he may well be proved irrelevant on this team, with the emergence of Taurean Green and/or Sergio. For now, though, I think the team needs him.




I think you need to relook at recent history MM

Take a look at andalusian and PD posts. I believe they are much more accurate than your claim. I see nothing wrong with communicating with your coach. Communication is everything... 

I agree with most all of the posts about Jack. He is not perfect but he is effective, and is filling a role on this team.

His FT% and experience is valuable at ends of games. He can drive the lane and draw fouls. And we can get those FT points down the stretch that can make a big difference in the outcome of a close game. Its a team game for us.. We are winning by playing team ball. Players are coming forward with contributions that help. Jacks role is to score when possible, chips in some assists when he can and backup Blake when Sergio is off. Or to just do some shooting when need be. We have enough players that can contribute when others are off that its beneficial to just keep chucking it up. Someone will be on for the night.

Jack is no Kidd... but for now he is helping us win. He is NOT a problem player despite saying he wanted to be traded this summer. There is nothing wrong with him discussing things with the coach. He IS NOT being a cry baby at all.


AND after its all said and done... this is ONLY Jack's 3rd year in the league


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

14-1 in the past 15 games and we still can't let McMillan call the playing rotations?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jack brings size to the back-court, determined slashing, some perimeter shooting (he's not bad out there - not stellar, but not bad either), mental toughness, decent free-throw shooting (useful in late game situations), solid defense against both big and small back-courts, hustle, drive to win, chemistry, and the flexibility to pair with Blake, Roy, or El Chacho in the back-court as Nate feels is needed.

As I have said before: The whole is greater than the sum of the parts. Are there better point and/or combo guards out there? Yes. Absolutely. But would they fit into the puzzle from a team perspective as well as Jack does right now? I'm not convinced. IMO, we don't need two superstars in our back-court.

Just my opinion though. I don't expect to change anyone else's opinion.

PBF


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

e_blazer1 said:


> 14-1 in the past 15 games and we still can't let McMillan call the playing rotations?


+1


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I am not a particularly great jack fan. But as has been said, we are beating teams by being a better team. The other team just cannot prepare for four diferent types of players that start our offense. We give so many looks that one of them is likely to work well for stretches until they adjust and then Nate changes. One game Jack seems to have the better stretch and then Sergio and maybe Blake. In the fourth the choice is to use Roy and whoever. As someone said, 14 and 1 is ok with me. 

gatorpoops


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I found this interesting. Combined with the number of times I've heard Jarret called one of the leaders of this team, I think it show's why he still has value to this team.



TrueHoop said:


> How important is getting the play calls and signals?
> 
> For our team, Shane Battier is excellent at hearing opponents calls during the game and knowing what is going to happen before the opponent runs the play and letting our coaching staff know. That type of advantage could be the difference between 2-3 possessions a game and determine the outcome.
> 
> There are lots of players who make it a priority. If you sat close enough to the court of a Dallas Mavericks game, Dirk Nowitzki does a great job of calling out the other teams plays to their bench, *as does Jarrett Jack of the Portland Trail Blazers for his team*. If Mike Dunleavy of the Pacers knows the play, he will call it out in his teams term just to get a small edge.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I think Jack will be very unhappy with his role after Rudy comes over and proves tv be a better combo guard, so he will probably have to go in the offseason, we might need a roster spot for Rudy as well. If another team would trade expiring contract for Miles and Jack, I'd do that this season, but, for now, I agree that it isn't broke, so we shouldn't fix it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Jack can screw up the fast break more than anyone I've seen.

With that though, he does provide good defense against strong PGs that Blake can't handle like Andre Miller, Billups and maybe even an AI. I wouldn't want Roy spending all his energy defensively.
That probably is the biggest reason he's on the floor late in games.

But before they even trade Jack, they better make sure Rudy can play and be able to D up on NBA players or else that may become another problem next season.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Not that I like watching train wrecks, but I'd like to see a highlight compilation of Jarrett Jack's fastbreaks this year.

Has anyone messed up so many 2 on 1 and 3 on 1 fast breaks? I almost expect him to just run the ball right out of bounds and keep on running into the locker room like Forrest Gump.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Jack shoots more than double the FT% as Sergio.

Sergio just runs around dominating the ball then passing at the last second in hopes of getting an assist like AI or Damon. Sergio doesn't want to make the pass that leads to the pass for the assist. He belongs in the NBADL or WNBA, the backup PG on some foreign team, or maybe as the 15th man on the roster but he should not be playing NBA minutes.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Jack has taken about 10X as many shots as Sergio, how the hell should sergio get into a rythm when his stints are at most 7 minutes and only gauranteed to be around three, that's garbage and many of our best players wouldn't look great in that small of a random span. Jack contributes nothing and I get frustrated when he's inhibiting Sergio but if he does it to Rudy too I will pull my hair out.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Draco said:


> Jack shoots more than double the FT% as Sergio.
> 
> Sergio just runs around dominating the ball then passing at the last second in hopes of getting an assist like AI or Damon. Sergio doesn't want to make the pass that leads to the pass for the assist. He belongs in the NBADL or WNBA, the backup PG on some foreign team, or maybe as the 15th man on the roster but he should not be playing NBA minutes.


That's pretty harsh criticism for the guy.

Does he dominate the ball in a Damon kind of way? Sometimes, but I love the change of pace he brings to the team since Jack/Roy/Blake are more halfcourt players. Sergio is a perfect second-unit guy right now, he knows his role, and he isn't complaining too much or at all although he is probably a little disappointed with his minutes.

Calling him a NBADL player, or a WNBA player for that matter, is a little too far.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Jack has taken about 10X as many shots as Sergio, how the hell should sergio get into a rythm when his stints are at most 7 minutes and only gauranteed to be around three, that's garbage and many of our best players wouldn't look great in that small of a random span. Jack contributes nothing and I get frustrated when he's inhibiting Sergio but if he does it to Rudy too I will pull my hair out.


Jack should take 10x the shots of Sergio - he is much better at taking them and he is much better at getting to the FT line (where he is much better converting them than Sergio), he is a better defender and he works much better without the ball making him effective next to Roy, while Sergio is not doing much if he is not dominating the ball. 

While I feel sorry for your hairline, it might be time to accept that if the youngest team in the league goes on a 13 win streak and is the playoffs hunt without the #1 pick - the team and the coaches do what they need to do and just might be a little better than you at assessing what needs to be done.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

andalusian said:


> Jack should take 10x the shots of Sergio - he is much better at taking them and he is much better at getting to the FT line (where he is much better converting them than Sergio), he is a better defender and he works much better without the ball making him effective next to Roy, while Sergio is not doing much if he is not dominating the ball.
> 
> While I feel sorry for your hairline, it might be time to accept that if the youngest team in the league goes on a 13 win streak and is the playoffs hunt without the #1 pick - the team and the coaches do what they need to do and just might be a little better than you at assessing what needs to be done.


Jack gets half his points being fouled in the last three minutes of each game, he's a terrible waste of time out there and Nate's the only one who likes him. And it's not just me who want to see Sergio get more time, Nate has said multiple times all of his assistants have been begging him to play Sergio more. Jack doesn't do anything if he is or is not dominating the ball. How is Sergio supposed to work well as is either? Who moves without the ball and is capable of getting out on the break that he plays with? Channing? Travis? (who is surprisingly bad on the break and doesn't move when he doesn't have it, but is great 1 on 1), Jack? (probably the worst under 6'10 fast break player in the NBA)!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Jack gets half his points being fouled in the last three minutes of each game


A valuable thing to have.



darkhelmit54 said:


> he's a terrible waste of time out there and Nate's the only one who likes him.


Really? Any more insider tips you have to offer? What does coach Monte think about Iggy? How does coach Dean see Freeland's development? How disappointed is KP in Nate for his insistence to play a rotation that only won 13 of 15 games last month? When will Mr. Allen blow a valve at Nate's horrendous job? What food did the team have as an after practice spread last night?



darkhelmit54 said:


> And it's not just me who want to see Sergio get more time, Nate has said multiple times all of his assistants have been begging him to play Sergio more.


Is that why Sergio played so many minutes when Nate was not around? Could it be that the assistants agree that he is not ready for more minutes yet and that's why they only played him 7 minutes in this game?



darkhelmit54 said:


> Jack doesn't do anything if he is or is not dominating the ball.


Really? So playing good defense is not good? Shooting 34% from the 3 pt is not good? Directing people on defense is not good? 



darkhelmit54 said:


> How is Sergio supposed to work well as is either?


Play better defense, shoot the ball better, swing the ball better around the perimeter, understand how to space well on the offense. There is a long list of things he needs to do.



darkhelmit54 said:


> Who moves without the ball and is capable of getting out on the break that he plays with? Channing? Travis? (who is surprisingly bad on the break and doesn't move when he doesn't have it, but is great 1 on 1), Jack? (probably the worst under 6'10 fast break player in the NBA)!


What does this have to do with anything? Portland is not a good fast break team and this starts with the fact that there is not a lot of blocks and not a lot of rebounds and not a lot of steals - all of these would probably happen more if Sergio was as good at one on one defense as a cardboard cut-out of Greg Oden - so the team would not need to play Zone so much - which eliminates the ability to get blocks, box out people for defensive rebounds and allow help defenders to go for steals.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

About the argument people are making regarding Jack being the SG with Roy, that's just false. He brings the ball up the floor, passes around the perimeter and tries to break down the defense. That is more of a PG than anything. Outside of the last few minutes of each quarter, Roy doesn't initiate the offense. Jack does, or at least he tries to. 

Nate needs to put his ego aside and just let Sergio play.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is how I see it with Jarrett:

If it is Jarrett the shooter out on the floor I don't mind him being out there. When his mind is on shooting he is fine.

If Jarett the playmaker is out there, then it is time to hold on and hope for the best. 

That fast break last night where he passed it to Sergio too close on the right in when he had a big guy wide open on his left was as close to a definition of his fast break play over his career as I have seen. 

The guy would make a hell of a lot more plays if he would just look up while on the fast break.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

andalusian said:


> A valuable thing to have.


 take away those stats and he looks even more terrible. Roy, Blake or Jones could be making those free throws anyways.



andalusian said:


> Is that why Sergio played so many minutes when Nate was not around? Could it be that the assistants agree that he is not ready for more minutes yet and that's why they only played him 7 minutes in this game?


No, nate said so himself and so did Quick in some chats. They nag him to play Sergio more and it's hard to keep brandon off the floor, the thing is why can't Sergio get a little run with Brandon every once in a while? Especially if he's hot, Brandon isn't always hot.



andalusian said:


> Really? So playing good defense is not good? Shooting 34% from the 3 pt is not good? Directing people on defense is not good?


Shooting that with all wide open shots IS NOT GOOD. If he was putting up 3's consistently and we were going to him with hands in his face it's fine, but it's wide open because the defense leaves him there and he doesn't move without the ball, meanwhile the defense has sagged in and made floor spacing worse, LEAVING SERGIO with less room to work with. And his defense really sucks anyways.



andalusian said:


> Play better defense, shoot the ball better, swing the ball better around the perimeter, understand how to space well on the offense. There is a long list of things he needs to do...What does this have to do with anything? Portland is not a good fast break team and this starts with the fact that there is not a lot of blocks and not a lot of rebounds and not a lot of steals - all of these would probably happen more if Sergio was as good at one on one defense as a cardboard cut-out of Greg Oden - so the team would not need to play Zone so much - which eliminates the ability to get blocks, box out people for defensive rebounds and allow help defenders to go for steals.


Sergio is not responsible for the zone, they wouldn't change around an entire plan for a guy who plays seven minutes a game, that's nuts! And I wasn't talking about Portland being a half court team, I was talking about Sergio shouldering the entire blame for the flow of the offense and floor spacing when he plays with a bunch of one on one players who suck at moving without the ball except for Jones and Pryzbilla (who he doesn't always get consistent minutes with).


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Nate needs to put his ego aside and just let Sergio play.


I respectfully disagree. I like Sergio and what he brings to the offense (8 assists in 6 minutes last night... ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME???). But Jack is just a bigger, stronger, and more skilled back-court defender than Sergio.

I see it as being situational. When the opposing back-court is big, play Jack. When it is small, play Blake and/or Sergio. I don't know how people think it's an ego thing with Nate.

PBF


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> take away those stats and he looks even more terrible. Roy, Blake or Jones could be making those free throws anyways.


Why would you want to take away these stats? They help you close out competitive games - having the ball in Jack's hand in these ugly late minutes when the other team tries to put you away on the foul line so they can get another possession hoping you lose the free throws is as close to a guaranteed 2 points as you can get. Why would you want to take away this valuable weapon? What would you rather have? Shaq on the foul line at the end of close games? I really do not understand what kind of "logic" you use here.

BTW - Shaq shoots a better FT% than Sergio. Chew on that....



darkhelmit54 said:


> Shooting that with all wide open shots IS NOT GOOD. If he was putting up 3's consistently and we were going to him with hands in his face it's fine, but it's wide open because the defense leaves him there and he doesn't move without the ball, meanwhile the defense has sagged in and made floor spacing worse, LEAVING SERGIO with less room to work with. And his defense really sucks anyways.


Go to this page: http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...inger/statistics?sort=tsp&pos=pg&seasonType=2

Make sure you sort the list of PGs in the league by TS% and you will see that Jarret Jack is number 8 PG in the entire league. This is a great way to look at how valuable his scoring ability is to this team and it might be time to realize that his is a great scorer to have next to Brandon.

(True shooting percentage takes into account two-point attempts, three-point attempts and free throws attempts to get an all inclusive idea of how well a basketball player shoots).

The fact that you get semi-reliable 3P shooting from a slasher next to Roy on a team that already has other 3P shooters is great. He is 85 in the entire league, ahead of luminaries like Kobe Bryant, McGrady and your boy crush Iggy.

Sergio, btw is at 29%



darkhelmit54 said:


> Sergio is not responsible for the zone, they wouldn't change around an entire plan for a guy who plays seven minutes a game, that's nuts! And I wasn't talking about Portland being a half court team, I was talking about Sergio shouldering the entire blame for the flow of the offense and floor spacing when he plays with a bunch of one on one players who suck at moving without the ball except for Jones and Pryzbilla (who he doesn't always get consistent minutes with).


Sergio, with his pitiful defense, low shooting efficiency and inability to contribute without the ball in his hands does not deserve more than 7 minutes per game on a team playing as well as this team. It is simple.

You might not have the ability to see how much better Jack is than Sergio as a complimentary player for the team success - at least at this point in his career, but it is clear that the people that just won the coach of the month in the league do.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> I don't know how people think it's an ego thing with Nate.
> 
> PBF


Nate has always liked his PG to be a decent defender and a player that is known for his hustle, similar to Nate's claim to fame. In Seattle he always preferred Earl Watson and was disappointed to see him get away as a FA. A few years later, he stifled Ridnour's run and gun style by making him more of a structured PG. This idea can be argued that it was good for Luke, but it also took away any advantages he brought on the offensive end. 

Regardless, it seems to be what he's doing here with Rodriguez.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

andalusian said:


> Why would you want to take away these stats? They help you close out competitive games - having the ball in Jack's hand in these ugly late minutes when the other team tries to put you away on the foul line so they can get another possession hoping you lose the free throws is as close to a guaranteed 2 points as you can get. Why would you want to take away this valuable weapon? What would you rather have? Shaq on the foul line at the end of close games? I really do not understand what kind of "logic" you use here.


Why don't we just play him the last three minutes of every game then, I'm fine with that.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Why don't we just play him the last three minutes of every game then, I'm fine with that.


Because of all the other things you seem to miss - like the defense, the fantastic TS%, the ability to direct people on defense and the ability to slash to the basket. 

Maybe it is time to start paying attention to all the details that make someone effective even if he does not have some of these great looking passes and has some holes in their game...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

So, the ability to draw fouls and convert at the FT line is no longer important? :thinking2:

Oh...I get it. This was a skill *Zach Randolph* possesed, so it must be worthless! :lol:

As for Sergio - if the guy is so darn good, why couldn't he get on the floor for the Spanish national team? Does it occur to anybody that he may be one of those players who does best if only called upon to play limited minutes?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> As for Sergio - if the guy is so darn good, why couldn't he get on the floor for the Spanish national team? Does it occur to anybody that he may be one of those players who does best if only called upon to play limited minutes?


If you noticed the games where Sergio gets a longer burn - he usually does his damage in the start of his stint and cools off after that. It is not a real surprise - teams do not need to guard him much because of his inefficient shooting, so they can try to sag of him and cut the guys he tries to create for. If he gets too close to the basket and tries to score - just foul him, he is a 38% FT shooter (that's right, Portland has 3 players on the roster that shoot the 3 ball better than Sergio shoots free throws!).

Sergio is a real joy to watch on the break and with his assists - but he is really very far from being a productive NBA player despite his handles and court vision. I do not think it is time to give up on him - but he is just not ready for a long burn off the bench.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

To me it is an easy answer why Jack get so many more minutes than Sergio, Jack plays better with Roy.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> To me it is an easy answer why Jack get so many more minutes than Sergio, Jack plays better with Roy.


yup. when you get a superstar like Roy, the next step is to put players around him who fit. 

so many aspects of Rodriguez and Roy either overlap each other too much or run counter to each other: 

Rodriguez plays ultra-quick. Roy plays slow and steady and in control. 

Rodriguez needs the ball to be effective. Roy needs the ball to be effective. 

Rodriguez really only knows how to play zone defense. Roy is pretty good either way. 

Rodriguez is not strong at perimeter shooting. Roy hasn't been a strong perimeter shooter this year. 

Rodriguez is a horrible foul shooter. Roy is adequate at 75%, but on the low side of adequate for a star guard. 

meanwhile, Jack plays slow. Jack can be effective off the ball. Jack is better at man defense. Jack has better range. Jack is a very reliable free throw shooter. 

who will make more money over his career? Rodriguez. 

who stands a chance of being a top 10 NBA point guard? Rodriguez. 

who will put more fans in the seats five years from now? Rodriguez. 

which of the two would I build my team around if I had nothing but scrubs? Rodriguez. 

who makes more sense to play with Roy? Jack.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL at people saying Sergio sucks at FT, dudes he only attempted 13 FT!!! 


So should i say he iwas a fantastic FT shooter last year cos he averaged 80 % last season on FT?

What i want to say he is not that bad FT shooter, he only did 13 attemps.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> To me it is an easy answer why Jack get so many more minutes than Sergio, Jack plays better with Roy.


it took over 30 posts before someone identified this critical issue: the coaching staff has apperently decided that Roy and Sergio don't mesh well on the floor together. Maybe that comes from their observing last season, practices, and this season.

Sergio is completely ineffective when he doesn't have the ball. Roy is most effective when he does. That's not a good match. Both Blake and Jack have demonstrated they can compliment Roy's game...sergio, not so much.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

pablinho said:


> LOL at people saying Sergio sucks at FT, dudes he only attempted 13 FT!!!
> 
> So should i say he iwas a fantastic FT shooter last year cos he averaged 80 % last season on FT?
> 
> What i want to say he is not that bad FT shooter, he only did 13 attemps.


He attempted 26 all of last year. Why is it that the small sample size is irrelevant this year but is relevant for last year? 

Another interesting point is that Jack shoots a FT for every 3.5 minutes he plays and converts them at better than 80%, Sergio shoots one for every 23 minutes he plays... (still better than last year when he shot one for every 33 minutes he played)

The fact is that Jack gets to the FT line a lot, Sergio almost never does and when does, he shoots them pathetically.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Jack is no leader.


Thanks for your wonderful opinion. However, I'll differ to the team, coaching staff, and some members of the media who say just the opposite. I think they know more than you. 



mediocre man said:


> He has complained openly about his role. He does play hard, but I do not think he only cares about winning because if he did he would have accepted his role a lot easier.


And he complained no more than Roy did. I guess Roy doesn't care about winning either. In my opinion, it falls into the same category as that practice in which the team fought with each other - Just growing pains, guys sick of losing, wanting to help, and wanting to know how to help.

I said it a few weeks ago when this same topic was discussed - The things I like most about Jack are his attitude and toughness. That's why he and Joel are important. And he brings one other thing to the team that we don't have a lot of, and that's driving to the basket. Considering how few points we get in the paint, I'd say we could use more of that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

There are a few things to look at with the FT issue. First of all, the lack of free throws surely can be attributed to playing time. Secondly, it also can be linked to a lack of agression. Your best plays are getting something going towards the rim. Sergio sometimes passes so often, that it is actually a liability. Teams recognize this, sag off him, and play the lanes a lot. 

Secondly any player that clanks a couple of free throws during the middle of a game and gives the team an empty posession can change momentum in the game big time. If you haven't noticed, the teams free throw percentage is very good this year compared to the last few seasons. It should also be of no coincidence that the Blazers are winning more. Free throws are the easiest buckets of the game.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

andalusian said:


> He attempted 26 all of last year. Why is it that the small sample size is irrelevant this year but is relevant for last year?
> 
> Another interesting point is that Jack shoots a FT for every 3.5 minutes he plays and converts them at better than 80%, Sergio shoots one for every 23 minutes he plays... (still better than last year when he shot one for every 33 minutes he played)
> 
> The fact is that Jack gets to the FT line a lot, Sergio almost never does and when does, he shoots them pathetically.


Sergio doesn't look for his own shot as much, choosing to get his teammates involved. He's a better passer than Jack, but not as physical. They have different games but they both seem to contribute most of the time.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

andalusian said:


> He attempted 26 all of last year. Why is it that the small sample size is irrelevant this year but is relevant for last year?
> 
> Another interesting point is that Jack shoots a FT for every 3.5 minutes he plays and converts them at better than 80%, Sergio shoots one for every 23 minutes he plays... (still better than last year when he shot one for every 33 minutes he played)
> 
> The fact is that Jack gets to the FT line a lot, Sergio almost never does and when does, he shoots them pathetically.


take away the last three minutes of every game and I bet that number is up to every 9 or so minutes he plays, which is not all that great.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> take away the last three minutes of every game and I bet that number is up to every 9 or so minutes he plays, which is not all that great.


Why does it matter? It is still a very effective weapon and a great way to finish close games. That, too, and also, one every 9 minutes is still way better than one every 23 minutes.

Love Sergio's potential, love to see him when he is on - but he gets about as many minutes as he deserves at this point - which is not a knock on him since this is the start of his 2nd year, playing a difficult position and he is required to communicate in a language that is not his native language. But to take it from here to the idea that the team would be better playing him more than Jack who works better with Roy and is an effective scorer and capable defender is out of touch with reality.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> I agree with Nate, azsun, and blue.
> 
> Sergio's FT % is .385. That's pathetic, especially for a PG.
> 
> I've been happy with Jack so far this season. He's a leader, plays hard, and cares about one thing - wins.


Sergio has shot 13 free throws.

Thats not exactly enough of a sample size to worry about.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

andalusian said:


> If you noticed the games where Sergio gets a longer burn - he usually does his damage in the start of his stint and cools off after that. It is not a real surprise - teams do not need to guard him much because of his inefficient shooting, so they can try to sag of him and cut the guys he tries to create for. If he gets too close to the basket and tries to score - just foul him, he is a 38% FT shooter (that's right, Portland has 3 players on the roster that shoot the 3 ball better than Sergio shoots free throws!).
> 
> Sergio is a real joy to watch on the break and with his assists - but he is really very far from being a productive NBA player despite his handles and court vision. I do not think it is time to give up on him - but he is just not ready for a long burn off the bench.


I would like to caontend that they lose the game last night without Sergio. In that 6 or 7 min. span he make eight great passes that gave eight players easy shots for them and that extra split second to get the shots off and all eight of those shots went in. That is like 16 to 24 pts. in a very short span of the game. *During that 6 0r 7 min. he made how many bad defensive plays????:*thinking2:

gatorpops


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

gatorpops said:


> I would like to caontend that they lose the game last night without Sergio. In that 6 or 7 min. span he make eight great passes that gave eight players easy shots for them and that extra split second to get the shots off and all eight of those shots went in. That is like 16 to 24 pts. in a very short span of the game. *During that 6 0r 7 min. he made how many bad defensive plays????:*thinking2:


What, you want to tell me that the worst team in the league with a coach that managed to ruin all the good work Casey managed to do last year even with KG on the roster can't figure out how to play effective basketball and offset Sergio's effectiveness? 

I will give you this - if the Blazers are going to play a Wittman coached T-Pups team 82 games a year - I can see Sergio getting a lot more burn. 

I do not hate Sergio, I am against the idea that it is time to trade him - but I am against the idea that he is ready for more minutes than he is getting now over productive players like Jack or Blake. He is not ready and he has a lot of work if he wants to get there.

I am really not sure why we even bother arguing over that when the team finally seems to find the rotation and style that make them as successful as they are.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

First, I apologize for not reading this 4-page thread before chiming in. :biggrin:

Count me as one who is often frustrated when Jack insists on handling the ball. I'm not a big fan. At the same time, I recognize that at the moment he is the best option we currently have for how he is used. Maybe I'd rather see Martell as our backup SG, but he doesn't have the quickness to guard the players that Jack is usually covering. 

There was (and is) a lot of Ime love around here; a lot of gnashing of teeth when he wasn't re-signed. But Ime was iminently expendable. Specifically, Jones is a clear upgrade over Ime. Martell will be too, in the long run (if not already). Ime is gone, and his position has been upgraded. And the team is better.

Same will be true for Jack next year. Whether I like the results or not, and whether he has accepted his role (and his limitations) or not, Jack busts his hump to play for us. But next year, his position will be upgraded, by Rudy and maybe another player. And there is a strong possiblity Jack may be playing elsewhere. And the team will be better.

In Pritchard I Trust.

:cheers:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> Sergio has shot 13 free throws.
> 
> Thats not exactly enough of a sample size to worry about.


Look at his FG% and 3pt% for the season, he is pathetic. Joel Pryzbilla keeps the defense more honest.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack has been great. We wouldn't have won the 13 straight without him. He was our top scorer in one of the games and he hit HUGE shots down the stretch of many of the games. He's also run some great fast breaks, despite everyone saying he's terrible at it. Lay off him.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

This Chicago game was exactly the reason Sergio is not ready. He came in with Portland down 1. Chicago let him take all the dribbles in the world, left him open to shoot, invited him to penetrate and went 5 on 4 against everyone else. He left with Portland down 10. Brandon is back with Jack running the offense now - and at this moment we are down 5.

Sergio, until he starts hitting shots or getting to the foul line is not effective against teams that understand how to play defense. Sad, but true.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

andalusian said:


> This Chicago game was exactly the reason Sergio is not ready. He came in with Portland down 1. Chicago let him take all the dribbles in the world, left him open to shoot, invited him to penetrate and went 5 on 4 against everyone else. He left with Portland down 10. Brandon is back with Jack running the offense now - and at this moment we are down 5.
> 
> Sergio, until he starts hitting shots or getting to the foul line is not effective against teams that understand how to play defense. Sad, but true.


While I agree that he didn't play excellently and also should've finished at the rim more to keep the defense honest, you couldn't agree that some of the reason the team was down had to do with Jack and Jones missing wide open shots and Frye, Joel, and Outlaw fumbling away easy opportunitites?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> While I agree that he didn't play excellently and also should've finished at the rim more to keep the defense honest, you couldn't agree that some of the reason the team was down had to do with Jack and Jones missing wide open shots and Frye, Joel, and Outlaw fumbling away easy opportunitites?


They were not often open in this stretch. They were playing 4 on 5 on O for most of this session with Sergio controlling the ball for most of the time. I do not expect them to get each and every one of them - but you saw that with Roy coming in for Sergio the ball was swung around the circle and Jack found someone empty (Jones) in a cross-court shot.

Sergio is just not effective against teams that allow him to dribble and shoot in the half-court. Until this happens - he is going to have problems getting more time.

Sergio is a better pure PG than Jack with better court vision and the ability to penetrate and find for someone else - but until he becomes a threat to leave alone - it is going to be worthless against good defensive teams. Where he is good is at the open court or with teams that play bad half-court defense. He needs to work on these things. I would actually argue that if there is someone that should be worried about minutes next year because Rudy comes over (assuming that both Jack and Sergio are still on the team) - it might be Sergio. Rudy will need the ball to penetrate and be effective - and again, Jack complements him better than Sergio at this point.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Jack was good tonight. We dont win tonight without his play in the 4th and OT's.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> Jack was good tonight. We dont win tonight without his play in the 4th and OT's.


Amen. He has been like this for us throughout this winning run. Big shot after big shot but people still hate on him.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Agreed. Jack was tough, and clutch tonight.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> Sergio has shot 13 free throws.
> 
> Thats not exactly enough of a sample size to worry about.


As a PG, he should easily make 10 of 13. I can go outside right now, in the dark, cold, after drinking a couple beers, and hit 7 of 10 FT's and I dont shoot hoops everyday like he does. He's a career 67% FT shooter and a horrible 3 pt shooter. Keep him on the bench and let Jack, Roy, and Blake the handle PG duty's. You wont see me shed a tear if we trade him, unless it hurts our chances to get Rudy and keep him in a Trail Blazer uni.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> As a PG, he should easily make 10 of 13. I can go outside right now, in the dark, cold, after drinking a couple beers, and hit 7 of 10 FT's and I dont shoot hoops everyday like he does. He's a career 67% FT shooter and a horrible 3 pt shooter. Keep him on the bench and let Jack, Roy, and Blake the handle PG duty's. You wont see me shed a tear if we trade him, unless it hurts our chances to get Rudy and keep him in a Trail Blazer uni.


Could you though, hit 7 out of 10 free throws, spread out over 3 weeks under those same circumstances?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Yega1979 said:


> Not that I like watching train wrecks, but I'd like to see a highlight compilation of Jarrett Jack's fastbreaks this year.


LOL!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Charles Barkley said Jarrett was the best player in overtime tonight. He followed that up with something like, "If Jack is your best player in overtime, you won't win very many games" or something like that.

And I don't really have much to add to the discussion. Jarrett apologists will defend him to the death. Jarrett haters are convinced he's the root of the team's ills. I think the truth is somewhere in between.

But he was mic'd up for TNT tonight, and he was hilarious. He screamed after that and-1 in double overtime, but it was muffled a bit, since he was on the ground, facing down.

Then after making a clutch 3, he's running down the court, yelling, "YES SIR! YES SIR!" 

But my favorite moment was, when the game wound down, he was telling Brandon, "I'm going to hug you real tight after this game is over. I'm just letting you know right now." Brandon seemed a little confused, but Jarrett insisted he was going to hug him. 

Plus he was busy encouraging his teammates and coaxing them on. His intensity and passion are inspiring.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Man, SO many of you guys can't see the forest through the trees. You are SO hung up on one player or another getting more minutes, mostly because you have decided to hitch your wagon to that player for whatever reason, that you just can't see that the way Nate is doling out the minutes right now is working for this roster, this team. The ONLY reason this is even a debate is because Sergio has a very loyal fan-base who are ticked he isn't getting more run.

Also, just because some people here prefer Jack over Sergio does NOT necessarily mean they dislike Sergio. And just because some people here prefer Sergio over Jack does NOT necessarily mean they dislike Jack. I'm not talking about the people who start threads like this, because clearly they DO dislike one or the other - I'm talking about many of those who are chiming in. There is plenty to like about both players if one only takes his blinders off.

And, yes, if Jack and Sergio's minutes were reversed I would be saying the EXACT same thing. I am a fan of Sergio's, too.

PBF


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Jack confounds me.

I posted something in the game thread along the lines of, "Every time I get down on Travis Outlaw, he seems to shut me up. What the crap?"

The same can be said lately with Jarrett Jack. What the crap?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Jack did have a good game tonight. His play this year has definitely shown he is the best backup guard off the bench for us.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Draco said:


> Jack did have a good game tonight. His play this year has definitely shown he is the best backup guard off the bench for us.


I can't disagree with that.

PBF


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Jack is (slowly) evolving.

Think back to last season. He started cold, picked up his game when Roy was hurt, then struggled again when Roy returned. He had to make a conscious effort to alter his game to mesh better with Roy. I would argue that he is playing now because Sergio can't, or won't, make the same adjustments.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Jack's ability to D up big guards will be the main reason if he is still with this team next season.
Nate has big-time trust in him, which he doesn't have with Sergio or even Steve Blake down the stretch when we need a stop. Jack can guard or at least stay with guys like Ben Gordon, Deron Williams, Iverson, Billups, etc.

Sometimes it's hard to get past his at times terrible decision-making on offense, when he really does play pretty good defense on the scoring guards in this league.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't mind Jack, but the problem I have is he doesn't fit well with any of our other guards. Here's my appraisal of the tandems.

Jack + Roy; Both players need room to drive. If Roy drives Jack become the catch and shoot guy. He is an OK jump shooter, he's gotten better though. If Jack Drives the ball is going up, Jack doesn't not driev and kick or dish, once he's in motion he's going in. Basically the overall problem is they are similar in style, but the one who passes is also the one who shoots better (Roy)

Jack + Sergio: Similar to the problem with the tandem with Roy, Jack needs to have the ball in his hands so he can penetrate and score. The problem with this is again he is only an OK shooter. So if you put the ball in his hands then Sergio becomes your moion shooter guy coming off picks... Sergio isn't even an OK shooter as of now. 

Jack + Blake: Blake totally disappears when Jack is in. He doesn't have the ball enough to create for other guys and he's too unwilling (IMO) to shoot the ball when he's open instead looking for a teammate. 

Now last year Jack looked much better as a PG, but that's because he was allowed to work to set up a pass to the post which his size helped him with. We don't isoloate on the block much anymore so his one "pg" skill is lost. I think Jack has a place in this league but right now I think I'd rather we had a pure SG off the bench, we already have a stellar Combo guard. Over the course of this season IMO it seems that for every good thing Jack does he's also made a selfish play that burned us... End of the day he is a neutral influence for us.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I don't mind Jack, but the problem I have is he doesn't fit well with any of our other guards. Here's my appraisal of the tandems.
> 
> Jack + Roy; Both players need room to drive. If Roy drives Jack become the catch and shoot guy. He is an OK jump shooter, he's gotten better though. If Jack Drives the ball is going up, Jack doesn't not driev and kick or dish, once he's in motion he's going in. Basically the overall problem is they are similar in style, but the one who passes is also the one who shoots better (Roy)
> 
> ...


I don't think you should worry about how Jack fits exclusively with the other guards we have; instead worry about how Jack fits the overall team. We really need a guard like Jack when Roy is on the bench or injured. There are times Roy goes out and our team is left with nobody who can penetrate except for Jack.

Blake is better as a starting PG, but we just don't have a better backup guard option than Jack. If we get a better guard to replace Jack than we can deal with that in the future, but for now Jack gives us the best chance to win.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright MM:

You dogged Nate . . . and he gets coach of the month.

You dogged Jack . . . and that night he had one of his best games of the season and helps beat Chicago.

This next game is against Utah. Big game to keep the momentum going and could have playoff tiebreaker implications at the end of the season.

I think you should dog two players for this next game . . . how about Aldridge and Frye, we need them to keep Utah off the boards. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Jack's defense on Gordon was key in this game. That has nothing to do with offense, and that is what I see much of the discussion about. Take time to notice what he does during the game on the positive side of things and you can see a lot of good things being done on the court. Defense. Hard nosed. Getting shots off when the shot clock is running down. There is a reason Nate has him in during the end of games. Nate has confidence in him. 

I also don't know how many of you watched it on TNT, but the sound bites during the game, Jack was cheering from the bench, talking to his team mates on the floor and helping keep them focused. I see threads saying he isn't happy on the bench blah blah blah. He is a team player, and you can tell all these guys are pulling for each other. 

If it isn't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Good points, Schilly. As for this: 



> Over the course of this season IMO it seems that for every good thing Jack does he's also made a selfish play that burned us... End of the day he is a neutral influence for us.


I'd say that more often than not, on offense he stymies us more often than he helps us. Nate must play him for his defense (and because we don't have another backup SG).

Last night however, although he did tick me off a couple of times, he clearly made some huge contributions to our win both on offense and defense. 

Maybe he read this thread? :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Alright MM:
> 
> You dogged Nate . . . and he gets coach of the month.
> 
> ...



LOL, fair enough. Aldridge and Frye need to be more physical. The Blazers will go nowhere without some toughness.


In my defense What I hated about Nate was his substitution patterns, and his offense flow.

He has changed both of those things.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I don't mind Jack, but the problem I have is he doesn't fit well with any of our other guards. Here's my appraisal of the tandems.
> 
> Jack + Roy; Both players need room to drive. If Roy drives Jack become the catch and shoot guy. He is an OK jump shooter, he's gotten better though. If Jack Drives the ball is going up, Jack doesn't not driev and kick or dish, once he's in motion he's going in. Basically the overall problem is they are similar in style, but the one who passes is also the one who shoots better (Roy)


An interesting thing to consider - Jack's TS% is better than Roy's.



Schilly said:


> Jack + Sergio: Similar to the problem with the tandem with Roy, Jack needs to have the ball in his hands so he can penetrate and score. The problem with this is again he is only an OK shooter. So if you put the ball in his hands then Sergio becomes your moion shooter guy coming off picks... Sergio isn't even an OK shooter as of now.


The problem is not Jack, it is Sergio with anyone that needs the ball to be effective. The same can be said about Sergio + Roy. If Sergio plays with another guard that needs the ball to be effective - one of them is not going to be effective. With Roy the de-facto star of this team - I think Sergio needs to spend a lot of time on improving his shot.



Schilly said:


> Jack + Blake: Blake totally disappears when Jack is in. He doesn't have the ball enough to create for other guys and he's too unwilling (IMO) to shoot the ball when he's open instead looking for a teammate.


Have not seen enough to form an opinion. I would argue however that Jack really needs to get better at passing out of penetration to the perimeter. He usually does an OK job of penetrating and passing to a big on the block around a defender - but he has problems kicking it out to an open perimeter guy.



Schilly said:


> Now last year Jack looked much better as a PG, but that's because he was allowed to work to set up a pass to the post which his size helped him with. We don't isoloate on the block much anymore so his one "pg" skill is lost. I think Jack has a place in this league but right now I think I'd rather we had a pure SG off the bench, we already have a stellar Combo guard. Over the course of this season IMO it seems that for every good thing Jack does he's also made a selfish play that burned us... End of the day he is a neutral influence for us.


A Pure SG that is a better outside threat will be a good player to pair with Sergio - but the fact is that we already have a lot of good 3 point bombers and other than Roy and Jack - no one that can penetrate and slash to the basket with the ball in their hand. So, the ideal back-court mate to Sergio is someone that is effective at both penetrating and as a catch and shoot guard - a real premium in this league - of course, when he slashes he will make Sergio ineffective - since he will need the ball in his hands...

I really think that Jack is a good backup PG/SG and as the only penetration/slasher other that Roy - a lot more important to this team then people realize. 

I still state the Sergio's lack of minutes is tied directly to his inability to hit shots consistently and get to the foul line. If he had these - the defense will have to honor him and double him - opening someone else for his magical passes.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Jarrett Jack is our best scoring guard off the bench. period. I love Sergio to death, but his offense is really struggling this year, his numbers are down all around. Even his assists.

I am really rooting for Sergio to flourish, but until he does, when we need scoring on the floor, Jack is by far superior.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> Could you though, hit 7 out of 10 free throws, spread out over 3 weeks under those same circumstances?


Shooting free throws should be as easy as lay ups to NBA players. You shouldnt need to get into any sort of rhythm to hit a simple FT. If you are a solid FT shooter, you should hit 85% regardless of how many you take during each game.

Back on topic. 

Jack was a stud last night.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I also don't know how many of you watched it on TNT, but the sound bites during the game, Jack was cheering from the bench, talking to his team mates on the floor and helping keep them focused. I see threads saying he isn't happy on the bench blah blah blah. He is a team player, and you can tell all these guys are pulling for each other.
> 
> If it isn't broke, don't fix it.



I love when they put a mic on a player. I agree, that Jack was all about the team that night and he might be the most vocal leader on the team.

My favorite parts were when Jack warned Roy he was going to hug him after the game (I think he warned Roy with both knowing he ws miced up). Another funny part is when he dove on the floor for a lose ball and with a sarcastic tone and smile afterwards asked the ref something like "you're not telling me I dove on the floor and skinned my knee and you're not even giving us the ball" something like that . . . it wsa pretty funny.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Jarrett Jack is not always the sharpest tool in the shed although he does have some good talent and there is alot of teams that could use a player like JJ. I personally think Jack is trade bait for the Feburary trade deadline. I also still think the Blazers should look for another big even when Oden comes back they will need that extra rebounder. Another big who can post up woulden't hurt either.:cheers:


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Jack and Miles to NY
Fred Jones and Malik Rose to Portland

Darius would have to get some run and look decent for it to happen. But we'd get a hometown boy back who we screwed over already. In addition Jones is a much better defender than Jack, much better on the break, and looked pretty good playing with Roy last year as a short SG who can defend PG's. He would also play much better with Sergio off the bench than Jack currently does, as it looks like a tug of war out there. Rose would give us some veteran tougness and rebounding while being ecstatic to be out of NY. it would definetely kill the feel good story of Darius getting his life straight, but it'd be offset by people happy the last of jailblazer image is gone, and would darius really care getting to play in NY with Zach and Q?

Isaiah likes long athletic players a lot, and NY could probably use some dunks and athleticism at the 3/4, and they are desperate. However Darius would need to get playing again, which is feasible for February. Jack gives them a player who knows how to feed the post and run a half-court set w/o being too selfish and some competetive desire and pride.

This move gives us increased cap flexibility, greater frontcourt depth, and adresses a weakness of perimeter D and getting some easy points out on the break. I think it helps us for the present and future.

NY might want this sweetened a bit though, as they are paying that last year of Darius' contract.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Jarrett Jack is not always the sharpest tool in the shed although he does have some good talent and there is alot of teams that could use a player like JJ. I personally think Jack is trade bait for the Feburary trade deadline. I also still think the Blazers should look for another big even when Oden comes back they will need that extra rebounder. Another big who can post up woulden't hurt either.:cheers:


I would agree that Jack is potential trade bait, however I think it largely depends on our situation come the trade deadline. If we are doing fine with our team and our chemistry is flowing like it it right now, i dont see the need to do any dealing. If we are beginning to regress in the playoff picture and we need to make a move that would get us a chance to get back into the playoff picture, why not make a trade involving one or more of our young guards?


----------

